# 3D shoots in KY



## EricO (Nov 24, 2004)

I just started this year myself. The 3d season is beginning to wind down, with hunting season coming on and all. Checkout 3dshoots.com for a detailed list. What end of the state are you in?


----------



## thekyarcher (Jul 11, 2005)

Here is a schedule for the remaining shoots in Central KY. I also publish a monthly newspaper that has results, tips and archery news for all of KY. It is available free at numerous pro shops in the state and by paid subscription.


----------



## blindfly69 (Jul 30, 2006)

im up here by ohio...man speakin of which i cant wait for bow season to open up


----------



## 1wayin (Mar 26, 2006)

thekyarcher said:


> Here is a schedule for the remaining shoots in Central KY. I also publish a monthly newspaper that has results, tips and archery news for all of KY. It is available free at numerous pro shops in the state and by paid subscription.


If your serious about 3-d shooting I suggest you get this paper. Speaking of why haven't I ordered it yet I guess because I get it from Gary all the time but Next one I get I will subscribe. Of course if I have too many more days like today I might just stick to deer hunting.


----------



## blindfly69 (Jul 30, 2006)

could you maybe provide a list of some pro shops that carry it?


----------



## 1wayin (Mar 26, 2006)

I know there is a northern kentucky bowhunting club that host alot of 3-d shoots. I don't know any of the details but there are a few on here that live up there that could probably help you out. I think if you talk real nice thekyarcher might send you one to get ya started. There are shoots every weekend from Feb til September somewhere but you might have to drive a little ways to get to them.


----------



## blindfly69 (Jul 30, 2006)

next time im in the pro shop im gonna ask if they know anything about it


----------



## 4-D (Feb 3, 2004)

blindfly69 said:


> could you maybe provide a list of some pro shops that carry it?



Hey How ya doin...


They send the papers here to us in the shop we are out of them now we are waiting on the new ones to come in they go pretty fast..


----------



## aceshtr (Feb 23, 2006)

There is a schedule out that is called RIVER VALLEY ARCHERY COUNCIL and they have shoots Jan. to Sep. and an indoor warm-up in Dec. Also there is another one I shoot called DAYTON AREA BOWHUNTERS COUNCEL also shooting Jan. to Sep. RVAC is southern Ohio and northern Kentucky and the DABC is Hueston Woods, Oxford area, down to around Wilmington.


----------

